# Ебля (!!!)



## PatrickK1

(I didn't see a rule saying a thread about swear words was not allowed, so if that's the case, I apologize.)

Anyways, I'm kind of unclear of the usage and forms of the various ё/е words.

Ебля is a noun, right? Is it ever used as an exclamation, or is it always literally referring to the act of sex?

Is ёбаной the nominative, masculine adjective form, or would it be ёбаный? Does it just work like a normal adjective? Is there an adverb form? (ie. in English you can put the f-word just about anywhere, and it often functions as an emphatic adverb or something.)

Lastly, what is the grammar behind ебёна? I'm guessing it's one of those participle adjective forms...what are the other forms (for male, neuter) and some of the ways it can be used?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ебля (fucking) is a noun indeed (feminine).   It isn't always literally referring to the act of sex. It might refer to some some boring task or so.



> Is ёбаной the nominative, masculine adjective form, or would it be ёбаный?


  ёбаная ( fucking of goddamned) - is the feminine form of the adjective...the nominative, masculine adjective form - ёбаный


> Does it just work like a normal adjective?


Yes...more or less.

ебёна is the short adjective form of ёбаная...


I hope this helps.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> It isn't always literally referring to the act of sex. It might refer to some boring task or so.


The subtle difference is clearly explained here:

У танка слетела гусеница и экипаж пытается её надеть. Вдруг появляется фея, видит это дело и спрашивает:
- Мальчики, а что вы делаете?
Солдаты со злостью:
- Ебёмся!
- Мальчики, а хотите по-настоящему?
Солдаты: Гы-гы-гы. Хотим!
Взмахнула фея волшебной палочкой, и у танка отвалилась башня.

http://www.anekdots.ru/main.pl?catid=2&topic=1


----------



## PatrickK1

Kolan said:


> The subtle difference is clearly explained here:
> 
> У танка слетела гусеница и экипаж пытается её надеть. Вдруг появляется фея, видит это дело и спрашивает:
> - Мальчики, а что вы делаете?
> Солдаты со злостью:
> - Ебёмся!
> - Мальчики, а хотите по-настоящему?
> Солдаты: Гы-гы-гы. Хотим!
> Взмахнула фея волшебной палочкой, и у танка отвалилась башня.
> 
> http://www.anekdots.ru/main.pl?catid=2&topic=1




I don't understand the first line...the crew of a tank tries to put on a caterpillar? 

As for the rest of the joke, I think I get it. Pretty funny. 
-What are you doing? 
-We're bored. (We're fucked.)
-Do you want to be fucked for real?
-Sure!
-The fairy waves her wand and the tank's gun turret falls off.


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> I don't understand the first line...the crew of a tank tries to put on a caterpillar?


Not caterpillar, just caterpillar tracks, but this is a difficult task anyway. 
http://encyclopedia.farlex.com/Tank+track
http://www.rctankcombat.com/articles/track-systems/ (even in plastic models, "_How do you build the tracks?_, usually followed quickly by _It must be pretty hard_.")

Also, the crew wants to fuck for real, not to be fucked even more,





PatrickK1 said:


> -Do you want to be fucked for real?


but the final result, to their total distress, is quite opposite.


----------



## PatrickK1

Kolan said:


> Not caterpillar, just tracks, but this is a difficult task anyway.
> http://www.rctankcombat.com/articles/track-systems/
> 
> Also, the crew wants to fuck for real, not to be fucked,but the final result, to their distress, is quite opposite.



In English we would say "to be fucked" if you are in trouble, or have something really difficult before you. So, in Russian can "ебать" have the same meaning, or am I misinterpreting the joke?

I understood it as: They were bored at first, but then they were in trouble. Is that right?

--

Also: How is "ебать" conjugated and what is the perfective form? I have a feeling it's an irregular verb...

Thanks again!


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> In English we would say "to be fucked" if you are in trouble, or have something really difficult before you. So, in Russian can "ебать" have the same meaning, or am I misinterpreting the joke?
> 
> I understood it as: They were bored at first, but then they were in trouble. Is that right?


It is based partially on a play of words, pertinent to the Russian direct (to fuck continuously) and indirect (getting tired over mesure) sense of this _verb_ with _-ся _(this _-ся _is very important). Yes, they are already bored to the point with the tracks by the time when the fairy emerges. And the first fairy's question is understood in a correct way (indirectly), the crew responds angrily.


PatrickK1 said:


> What are you doing, _*boys*_?
> -We're bored. (We're fucked.)


In fact, they say: We are carrying out a fucking hard work.


PatrickK1 said:


> -Do you want to be fucked for real?
> -Sure!


-Do you want to be fucked/to fuck for real?

This second question is ambiguous, could be understood as either to get tired even more (for real), or to have a sexual intercourse instead (for real). Of course, the soldiers respond with great enthusiasm expecting pleasure (2nd choice), here's the trap.


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> Also: How is "ебать" conjugated and what is the perfective form? I have a feeling it's an irregular verb...


It is regular, nothing is outstanding. The future tense is composed analytically with _быть_. Its perfect form _ёб(а)нуть_ has all sorts of irregular meanings, without sexual connotation: to kick, to punch violently, to drink a fair dose of alcohol at once, with -_ся:_ to fall down, to freak out, to get crazy.

In order to express completeness of intercourse it would require a prefix, sort of _за-, у-, вы-, отъ- (_also_ на-, объ-...), _which may also change the connotation if transitive_._ Again, with _-ся_ the set of acceptable prefixes is somewhat different: _за-, у-, вы-, на-, отъ-, съ-, изъ-, при-...,_ and its connotation is no longer sexual (except of _у-, на-_). These are all different verbs, whose proper imperfective form (both with _-ся_ and without) derives with "_-ывать_", and *е* changes for *ё*.

Altogether, the above mentioned forms represent a relatively rich lexical layer in Russian out of a single verb allowing for a fair delivery of speech.


----------



## PatrickK1

Alright, just to make sure I understand:

Что ты делаешь? (Could this initial question be Как дела, как ты?)
-Я ебу.
-Я ебусь.

So, the first reply could suggest that I'm bored, and the second could suggest that I'm tired from working hard on something? Would either of these sound strange in this context?


----------



## Maroseika

> Would either of these sound strange in this context?


 
The both do.
Besides, you should note that normal people do not use these words at all, at least if they respect themselves and their interlocutors.
These words have nothing to do with their literal English analogs, being far much more rude and peculiar in the main to the lower social classes (there is a good Russian word - быдло).
Shall you try to use any of them in the same situation like you use them in English, you'll get into a silly situation or even into trouble. So better don't even try.


----------



## Ptak

> Что ты делаешь? (Could this initial question be Как дела, как ты?)


No.
At best, you can say "Что поделываешь?" (quite informal).


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> Что ты делаешь? (Could this initial question be Как дела, как ты?)
> -Я ебу.
> -Я ебусь.
> 
> So, the first reply could suggest that I'm bored, and the second could suggest that I'm tired from working hard on something? Would either of these sound strange in this context?


Out of wider context (how familiar are you with your friend, etc) the sense is unclear. Also, you wouldn't use such an answer if not emotionally unbalanced at this moment (there are exceptions, of course, and I will explain it using a real example later when appropriate).

The suggested dialog could be rectified in the following way, e.g.:

- Как дела, ебёшься? (How are you, hell of a job, isn't it?) Now your answer is expected.
- Да так, потихоньку ебусь. (Well/so-so, getting too tired).
Compare to the joke above. (- Ебёмся.). Remember, jokes tend to exagerate things, the fairy did not expect such a rude answer.

The problem with Я ебу is that the verb is transitive, therefore a direct object is required or, at least, it should be understood from the context.
A pertinent dialog I found in Russian literature. (context: investigation following theft of a wallet with important papers, inside a security perimeter) 

- Показания есть, что сзади в очереди тёрся. Может, старое вспомнил?
- *Ебал я эти показания*. (Never mind). Много хоть там денег было?
- Денег совсем не было. *...*
lib.ru/PROZA/ALESHKOWSKIJ/nikalaj.txt

Otherwise, out of sexual context and without apparent direct object Я ебу could stand for a range of emotions between _I am totally pissed off _and_ I am indifferent to everything, _or _even Cool!!!_ (Ну, я ебу!!!)


----------



## PatrickK1

Maroseika said:


> The both do.
> Besides, you should note that normal people do not use these words at all, at least if they respect themselves and their interlocutors.
> These words have nothing to do with their literal English analogs, being far much more rude and peculiar in the main to the lower social classes (there is a good Russian word - быдло).
> Shall you try to use any of them in the same situation like you use them in English, you'll get into a silly situation or even into trouble. So better don't even try.



Yep, that goes without saying. 

With friends it isn't uncommon for people to throw an f-word in here or there. In other situations it definitely would be very inappropriate. In your opinion are the Russian e words much harsher/ruder in any situation?

Also: Out of curiosity, what would be good casual ways of saying "I'm (really) bored"? In French there's an expression "je me fais chier", which literally means "I'm shitting myself", but that is commonly used to mean "I'm really bored". It's vulgar, but it wouldn't get any strange looks if you said it in casual settings among friends. Are there equivalent phrases in Russian (I'm thinking back to the joke Kolan posted) or is it best to stick with скучно?


----------



## Q-cumber

PatrickK1 said:


> Also: Out of curiosity, what would be good casual ways of saying "I'm (really) bored"?



In colloquial Russian (depending on a situation): "Мне надоело!", "Меня это задолбало! (euphemism)", "Меня это заколебало!", "Мне это ужe осточертело! <of "hundred devils">", "Меня уже тошнит от этого!"  and so on.

Using F-language (!!!): "Меня это (под)заебало!", Мне всё остопиздело <of "hundred cunts">

But, as right said *Maroseika*, normal people don't speak this way. Generally speaking, Russian f-language is much more offensive for a native's ear, than English f-language.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Using F-language (!!!): "Меня это (под)заебало!", Мне всё остопиздело <of "hundred cunts">.


(Мне всё) *остоебло,* as well (_of hundred fucks_). If you want to stay in topic.
Syn. *настоебло.*


----------



## Maroseika

PatrickK1 said:


> With friends it isn't uncommon for people to throw an f-word in here or there. In other situations it definitely would be very inappropriate. In your opinion are the Russian e words much harsher/ruder in any situation?


Yes, exactly, and this is exactly the point you don't feel so far.
These are not just the f-words you may use among your closest friends. Some peoplesay this is a special kind of Russian language, and I'm sure they are right. This is a language of low-class, low-educated people and in fact they actually can hardly control themselves and decide when they use f-words, and when - not. They don't just use these words from time to time, they really *speak* this f-language.
And paradoxically, when used by other people, who normally don't and can't speak this language, these words sound even more rude, because they use  them more consiousely.
In brief, Russian e-language has nothing to do with the English f-language,




> Also: Out of curiosity, what would be good casual ways of saying "I'm (really) bored"?


There are dozens way to express this idea:
Как меня все это достало!
Надоело!
Утомился пыль глотать!
Да гори оно все огнем!
Etc, etc., incl/even euphemisms of the e-words.

Naturally, it's much easier to substitute all this multitude with 1 (one) special word. And


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> In brief, Russian e-language has nothing to do with the English f-language,


It can be judged by films, by the way. You can very often hear the English f-language in films (I all the time do), even from women and children, but you hardly can hear Russian 'mat' in Russian films. In any case, it'll be _extremely rude_ and indecent as well.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Утомился пыль глотать!


Наверное, надо просто сказать *Утомился!* . Потому что *пыль глотать* образует устойчивое сочетание как раз с *заебался*, which is way more emotional and means *I am giving up.* And, actually, this expression has a different connotation -* useless efforts*, which make tiredness even more burdensome. A regular expression (without f-word) would not be able to reflect this nuance.

If you say to someone: *Заебёшься пыль глотать! -* then it is a rude way to tell: *Don't even try! You'll never get it.*


----------



## Maroseika

The people have invented euphemisms and circumlocutions of all kinds exactly to avoid the words one wants to avoid.
Regular expression may express any idea and nuance you need, except only one: that a speaker is a scumbag. For the latter one really must resort to the help of the f-language.


----------



## Alacer

I'm sorry, but, after having read all this, I was struck by the fact that many of native Russian speakers consider the e-word to be literary. But to me it never occurs so! I've always thought and still think this word is terribly rude and offensive, though many Russians use it in everyday situations (they are very uneducated and their dirty language appears to be very unpleasant, yet they think they seem very cool to others, but it's not so!) I've never met this kind of word in _normal_ literature (I mean Dostoevski, Tolstoi i t.d., though if you try you can find it in some of their contexts, but it's very unpopular to read it)! If you have a look at literature being out today, you can find all this sort of things (rude words), but I think these authors are not very good at language (compared with the authors mentioned above) and are seeking for the readers who would find their rude and shameful books very interesting (many Russians read it, don't know why) so that they can sell more books. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> The people have invented euphemisms and circumlocutions of all kinds exactly to avoid the words one wants to avoid.
> Regular expression may express any idea and nuance you need, except only one: that a speaker is a scumbag. For the latter one really must resort to the help of the f-language.


Any euphemism or circumvention of f-words would carry the same offensive value as the corresponding regular words. Actually, euphemisms and circumlocutions are even worse, since they deliver the same direct meaning and everyone is able to figure out instantly what it should be. Some word play around that is very productive in jokes.


----------



## Kolan

Alacer said:


> I've never met this kind of word in _normal_ literature (I mean Dostoevski, Tolstoi i t.d., though if you try you can find it in some of their contexts, but it's very unpopular to read it)!


You forgot Pushkin.





Aleksandr Sergeevich said:


> "Кто всех задорнее *ебёт*?
> Чей *хуй* средь битвы рьяной
> *Пизду* кудрявую дерёт
> Горя как столб багряный?"
> (4 lines permitted here)


"Примерам несть числа. Поэт использовал мат и в философских, и в лирических стихах, и в поэтической публицистике."
"Большинство из нас вовсе не знает, КТО ТАКОЙ ПУШКИН. Тот, чей образ нам навязывают, НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО НЕ ИМЕЕТ с гением русской поэзии, 200-летие которого мы отмечали не так давно.
Творчество Пушкина до сих пор *подцензурно.* Ряд его произведений не печатается вовсе, другие нагло вымараны. От многоточий в его стихах создаётся впечатление, что он изобретал азбуку Морзе! Многие по наивности считают, что сие проистекает от невозможности разобрать соответствующие места в рукописях. Никак нет! Позвольте слегка восполнить пробел..."
http://www.narcom.ru/publ/info/666
Хорошо сказано здесь. Мне лучше не написать в защиту великого и могучего от марателей. Просто напомню, что современный русский литературный язык создан Пушкиным.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Any euphemism or circumvention of f-words would carry the same offensive value as the corresponding regular words.


No, they don't. And that's why they are used. Who thinks about limb when using the word "фиг"? 
Besides, due to the multitude of the substitutors of each words they substitute, one can choose the most appropriate.



> Actually, euphemisms and circumlocutions are even worse, since they deliver the same direct meaning and everyone is able to figure out instantly what it should be.


No. The point is that euphemismation eliminates or obscures direct meaning, and that's actually what it's used for.
The same case like with the polite constructions:
Пшел вон!
Соблаговолите покинуть комнату!
Вы можете идти.
Direct meaning is the same: I want you to leave me. But real meaning is different, because we comprehence words directly in rather rare cases. In fact what we need is not direct, but real meaning, and the latter is expressed with words + context + intonation + mimicry + discurse + etc., etc...


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> "Большинство из нас вовсе не знает, КТО ТАКОЙ ПУШКИН. Тот, чей образ нам навязывают, НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО НЕ ИМЕЕТ с гением русской поэзии, 200-летие которого мы отмечали не так давно.
> Творчество Пушкина до сих пор *подцензурно.*


Некоторые позволяют себе даже ковырять в носу. Наедине с самим собой или в кругу близких друзей.
Указанные стихи Пушкина - из этого разряда вещей.
Хотя автору приведенных вами суждений, возможно, лестно сознавать, что и великий человек ступал сапогом в ту же грязную лужу, в которой они обитают.



> Просто напомню, что современный русский литературный язык создан Пушкиным


.
Но не тот, который обсуждается в этой ветке.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> No, they don't. And that's why they are used. Who thinks about limb when using the word "фиг"?
> Besides, due to the multitude of the substitutors of each words they substitute, one can choose the most appropriate.
> 
> No. The point is that euphemismation eliminates or obscures direct meaning, and that's actually what it's used for.
> The same case like with the polite constructions:
> Пшел вон!
> Соблаговолите покинуть комнату!
> Вы можете идти.
> Direct meaning is the same: I want you to leave me. But real meaning is different, because we comprehence words directly in rather rare cases. In fact what we need is not direct, but real meaning, and the latter is expressed with words + context + intonation + mimicry + discurse + etc., etc...


Using euphemism (not replacement constructions as in your examples) for *f-words* does not eliminate them from the delivery, indeed, because it reads back in the way that is still understood as f-word (plus your intention to hide it, since you would be still thinking in f-way), despite the fact that superficially it becomes acceptable. 

Ex. Пошёл на хуй! euphemistically would be Пошёл на хутор...!, not Пошёл вон!

Свидетель изнасилования: Иду, вижу издалека - в кустах ебутся!
Следователь: Что вы! Не "ебутся", а "сношаются".
Свидетель: Да? А подхожу ближе - ебутся.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Некоторые позволяют себе даже ковырять в носу. Наедине с самим собой или в кругу близких друзей.
> Указанные стихи Пушкина - из этого разряда вещей.


Вообще-то, они писались для более широкого круга лиц. И факт, что Пушкин этих (и многих других) стихов не стеснялся, потому что разум его не был закрепощён, творил свободно, невзирая на условные рамки, в которые втискивали себя другие. И стал он в русской литературе выше всех на неизмеримую величину. А так бы был ещё один Баратынский.

Ханжеская кастрация изданий - это логическое продолжение политики, которая решала за нас, что нам, несвободным людям, можно читать, а что - нельзя. Поверьте, свободный человек сам способен решить.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Using euphemism (not replacement constructions as in your examples) for *f-words* does not eliminate them from the delivery


 It does, and this is exactly why they are used.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Вообще-то, они писались


Что ж, определенно исключать этого нельзя.



> И факт, что Пушкин этих (и многих других) стихов не стеснялся, потому что разум его не был закрепощён, творил свободно, невзирая на условные рамки, в которые втискивали себя другие. И стал он в русской литературе выше всех на неизмеримую величину. А так бы был ещё один Баратынский.


 
Да уж, без этого десятка-другого стишков, с той или иной основательностью приписываемых Пушкину, нам нипочем не оценить всего его творчества.
Впрочем, качество этих стишков - вполне баратынское: незатейливая гладкопись, альбомное рифмоплетство. Не надо быть "неизмеримой величиной русской литературы", чтобы наваять эдакое.
Зато поколениям ребятишек какая радость - неприличные слова у ненавистного школьного поэта находить.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Да уж, без этого десятка-другого стишков, с той или иной основательностью приписываемых Пушкину, нам нипочем не оценить всего его творчества.
> Впрочем, качество этих стишков - вполне баратынское: незатейливая гладкопись, альбомное рифмоплетство. Не надо быть "неизмеримой величиной русской литературы", чтобы наваять эдакое.
> Зато поколениям ребятишек какая радость - неприличные слова у ненавистного школьного поэта находить.


На святое замахнулись? Что ж, об Александра Сергеевича кто только ноги не повытирал, начиная от царя и прочих современников, кончая нынешними цензорами Главлита и иже с ними. 

Между прочим, Пушкин не писал таких "стишков" для детей. Это - "взрослая" литература. В том, что Пушкин писал для детей, вы не найдете ни малейшего изъяна. Стихи для детей писал, например, талантливый поэт Олег Григорьев, которого печатали иногда даже в стерильной Мурзилке. В его стихах вы тоже не найдёте ни единого слова мата, даже эвфемизмов, однако по уровню скабрёзности превзойти его невозможно. (Именно он положил начало бесконечной фольклорной серии про "электрика Петрова"). Формально же придраться в его стихах не к чему. Мата он явно избегал.

К Пушкину же формально за лексику можно придираться.

И что нам делать с "озорными" частушками? Забыть или не знать?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Между прочим, Пушкин не писал таких "стишков" для детей. Это - "взрослая" литература.


Однако ж развлекает она исключительно детишек или взрослых, задержавшихся в пубертатном возрасте.




> И что нам делать с "озорными" частушками? Забыть или не знать?


Да знайте их себе на здоровье, и даже можете повторять на ночь, чтоб не забыть. Но частушки (как, впрочем, и приписываемые Пушкину низкокачественные - по конструкции, не по лексике - стишки) к обсуждаемой теме не имеют ни малейшего отношения, поскольку все святые слова в них употребляются исключительно в прямом смысле. 
Автор же заглавного послания интересуется матерной лексикой, которая *заменяет* обыкновенный язык. Это - язык быдла, которое сочетает низкий словарный запас с неизбывным комплексом неполноценности. Первое заставляет их заменять множество синонимов однообразными родственными словами, а второе - непрерывно иллюстрировать свой "взрослый" статус, применяя в качестве универсальных заменителей табуизированные слова.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Автор же заглавного послания интересуется матерной лексикой, которая *заменяет* обыкновенный язык. Это - язык быдла, которое сочетает низкий словарный запас с неизбывным комплексом неполноценности. Первое заставляет их заменять множество синонимов однообразными родственными словами, а второе - непрерывно иллюстрировать свой "взрослый" статус, применяя в качестве универсальных заменителей табуизированные слова.


Называлось это "крепким словцом" и считалось не только приемлемым, но и характерным в речи партийного руководства, для "внутреннего", так сказать, употребления. То же самое относится и к образованной офицерской среде. Иллюстрировать друг другу "взрослый" статус там нет никакой необходимости. Плюс, художественные произведения от первого лица или речь персонажей из соответствующей среды, плюс огромный пласт фольклора и юмора. Всякий регистр языка имеет своё собственное предназначение и уместен там, где распространён: в церкви, в детском саду, в тюрьме, в судебном присутствии, на флоте, на площади или рынке... Некоторые из них более продуктивны, чем другие, вот и всё.

Насчёт сквозящего в ваших постах отвращения к "языку быдла". Лингвист, как и патологоанатом, не имеет права на отвращение, трактуя те или иные лексические вопросы, демонстрируя иначе тем самым собственную незрелость. Сколько бы не отворачиваться от объективно существующих в языке лексических пластов, их всё равно приходится изучать для того, чтобы способствовать правильному пониманию всего, что излагается в мире на РЯ носителями языка, как для них самих, так и для изучающих его.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Но частушки (как, впрочем, и приписываемые Пушкину низкокачественные - по конструкции, не по лексике - стишки) к обсуждаемой теме не имеют ни малейшего отношения, поскольку все святые слова в них употребляются исключительно в прямом смысле.
> Автор же заглавного послания интересуется матерной лексикой, которая *заменяет* обыкновенный язык.


Пушкин появился в обсуждении вослед Толстому и Достоевскому (которые появились не совсем по делу) в качестве весомого контрпримера.

Топикстартер, напротив, задавал вопрос о грамматике, не вникая в лексические особенности слова "ебля" (см. пост #1, выделения мои).





patrickk1 said:


> anyways, *i'm kind of unclear of the usage* and forms of the various ё/е words.
> 
> Ебля is *a noun, right?* is it ever used as an exclamation, or is it always literally referring to the act of sex?
> 
> Is ёбаной the *nominative, masculine adjective form*, or would it be ёбаный? Does it just *work like a normal adjective*? Is there *an adverb form*? (ie. In english you can put the f-word just about anywhere, and it often functions as an emphatic adverb or something.)
> 
> lastly, what is the *grammar behind ебёна*? I'm guessing it's one of those participle *adjective forms*...what are the *other forms (for male, neuter)* and some of the ways it can be used?


Будем объективны к топикстартеру. Он явно не представлял себе, во что может вылиться подобная дискуссия, даже оставаясь в изначальном русле.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Называлось это "крепким словцом" и считалось не только приемлемым, но и характерным в речи партийного руководства, для "внутреннего", так сказать, употребления. То же самое относится и к образованной офицерской среде.


Честно сказать, мне начхать на язык партийного руководства. Да и на язык офицерской среды тоже. 


> Иллюстрировать друг другу "взрослый" статус там нет никакой необходимости.


Пить водку тоже особой необходимости нет, однако ж пьют.
Впрочем, для партийной и офицерской среды важно еще и такое качество, как конформизм. Хочешь быть своим - валяйся в дерьме с коллективом.




> Плюс, художественные произведения от первого лица или речь персонажей из соответствующей среды, плюс огромный пласт фольклора и юмора. Всякий регистр языка имеет своё собственное предназначение и уместен там, где распространён: в церкви, в детском саду, в тюрьме, в судебном присутствии, на флоте, на площади или рынке...


Совершенно с вами согласен.Но почему-то вы не хотите услышать меня: я говорю об особом языке, пользователи которого не способны разговаривать на обычном русском. Матерные корни образуют особые грамматические единицы, вводные слова, частицы, они настолько вплетены в ткань речи и мышление, что язык этот становится родным и единственным для этого сорта людей. Какие там регистры, какой там свободный выбор стиля в зависимости от ситуации? Они действительно не в состоянии говорить иначе, а когда пытаются, выходит убогое косноязычие.





> Насчёт сквозящего в ваших постах отвращения к "языку быдла". Лингвист, как и патологоанатом, не имеет права на отвращение, трактуя те или иные лексические вопросы, демонстрируя иначе тем самым собственную незрелость.


Я не лингвист, с чего вы взяли? 


> Сколько бы не отворачиваться от объективно существующих в языке лексических пластов, их всё равно приходится изучать для того, чтобы способствовать правильному пониманию всего, что излагается в мире на РЯ носителями языка, как для них самих, так и для изучающих его.


Не думаю, что скатолог наслаждается запахом объекта изучения и пренебрегает средствами личной гигиены.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Впрочем, для партийной и офицерской среды важно еще и такое качество, как конформизм. Хочешь быть своим - валяйся в дерьме с коллективом.
> ...
> Я не лингвист, с чего вы взяли?
> 
> Не думаю, что скатолог наслаждается запахом объекта изучения и пренебрегает средствами личной гигиены.


Я тоже не лингвист, но не стоит говорить, что не дюж, коль уж взялся за гуж и стал обсуждать связанные с предметом лингвистические вопросы.

Кстати, о говне. Ровно до вашего поста скатология в данном топике не поминалась ни словом, ни духом.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я тоже не лингвист, но не стоит говорить, что не дюж, коль уж взялся за гуж и стал обсуждать связанные с предметом лингвистические вопросы.


Обсуждать любые вопросы я вполне дюж, от балабольства язык еще ни у кого не отваливался. Но корить меня отсутствием правоверно-лингвистического подхода вряд ли разумно, поскольку я - не он.


> Кстати, о говне. Ровно до вашего поста скатология в данном топике не поминалась ни словом, ни духом.


Равно как и гуж. Как и вы, про скатологию я - для примеру.

Ну и, если рациональные аргументы у нас кончились, дискуссию предлагаю завершить.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Равно как и гуж. Как и вы, про скатологию я - для примеру.


Скатология вообще не к месту, ибо даже то "нечистое", что обсуждалось в этом топике, к ней отношения не имеет.

А с *гужем*, кстати, связь имеется. Цитирую тот же источник, что и выше.

*"*Литературовед Алексей Югов вспоминает, как уже в наше время девушка-редактор гневно вспыхнула, встретив в рукописи слова “*гужи*” и “гумно”. Представьте же публику начала прошлого века, читающую в “Евгении Онегине”:
_На небе серенькие тучи;_
_Перед гумном соломы кучи..._
Каково было воспринимать людям, считавшим “хамскими” слова “визжать”, “крапива”, “пора”, “кружка”, такие строки из “Графа Нулина”:
_Индейки с криком выступали_
_Вослед за мокрым петухом;_
_Три утки полоскались в луже;_
_Шла баба через скотный двор_
_Белье повесить на забор..._
Критики на скотный двор заглядывать не желали. И их можно понять: они защищали СВОИ представления о прекрасном. “Графа Нулина”, к примеру, они назвали “похабным”... *"*

Правда, критиков этих с тонким обонянием теперь уже никто и не упомнит.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Правда, критиков этих с тонким обонянием теперь уже никто и не упомнит.


Колян, я в отчаянии: вы меня вообще не слышите. Мат в литературе - отдельная тема, привнесение Пушкиным в поэзию обыденного языка - еще отдельнее. 
Я же толкую о другом: систематический мат в повседневной речи превращает эту речь в иной язык, отличающийся от обыкновенного не только лексикой, но даже и грамматикой. Я называю это языком быдла, кто-то, возможно, сокровищницей русской культуры.
Но к этому не имеет ни малейшего отношения употребление соответствующих слов в их прямом смысле, кто бы их таким образом ни употреблял - Пушкин или Пупкин.


----------



## Jana337

While linguistic aspects of obscene words certainly deserve to be discussed, this thread seems to have lost its focus. I am therefore closing it.


----------

